# Welche Wasserkühlung für Cpu und Grafikkarte ?



## 24Baron24 (13. März 2016)

*Welche Wasserkühlung für Cpu und Grafikkarte ?*

Hallo zusammen,
da mich meine Grafikkarte nervt mit ihren   extrem lauten Lüfter will ich mir eine Wasserkühlung zulegen.
Die Wasserkühlung soll an meinen Cpu und an die Grafikkarte.
Da ich Gar keine Ahnung habe welche ich nehmen soll bitte ich um Hilfe.
Sie sollte leise sein das man nix hört und natürlich gut kühlen das ich meine Karte hochtakten kann und nicht denken muss das gleich der Pc abhebt.
Der Cpu soll auch mit der Wasserkühlung gekoppelt sein um ihn auch hoch zu takten wenn es bei meinen CPu möglich ist`?
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Mein System:

Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4
-Netzteil: Corsair 500CX
-Motherboard: Gigabyte B85M-HD3
-Arbeitsspeicher: 16Gb DDR 3 (No Name)
-Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4670 3,40ghz
-Grafikkarte: Gtx970 OC Gigabyte mini


----------



## buxtehude (13. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Cpu und Grafikkarte ?*

hi,

laut konfigurator von alphacool soll der Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 M11 - mit Backplate - Schwarz passen.

für den rest (bitte vorher *HIER* checken, was in dein case passt):

CPU Kühler: EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy MX oder Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin oder Heatkiller IV Basic
Radiator: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 (240/280/360/420/480) oder anderen Slim Radiator (kleiner/gleich 30mm Dicke) wie Magicool G2 Slim
Lüfter: Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL1 Rev.3 oder Enermax T.B.Silence oder BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm
Pumpe: Laing DDC-310, Phobya DC12-220, DC12-260 oder Magicool DCP 450
AGB: Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10/15/25 LT (je nach pumpe auch andere agb möglich)
Anschlüsse:6* 13/10mm G1/4 gerade + 2* 13/10mm G1/4 gewinkelt (45°/90°)
Schlauch: Tygon Norprene (schwarz), Alphacool AlphaTube HF (transparent/farbig), Mayhems Ultra clear, PrimoFlex Advanced LRT (transparent/farbig) oder EK ZMT (schwarz) 
Wasserzusatz: Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch 1000ml oder Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Fertiggemisch 1000ml oder Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml (im Verhältnis 1:3 mit Dest. Wasser mischen)


----------



## drstoecker (13. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Cpu und Grafikkarte ?*

Also bevor ich so einen Aufwand betreibe kaufe ich mir ein vernünftiges Modell z.b. Die msi  970 gaming 4g. Leiser geht's dann nicht mehr. Wenn der cpu kühler auch so laut ist dann gibt es da auch Abhilfe. Am besten man informiert sich immer über das passende Modell bevor m an kauft und sich nachher ärgert wie in deinem Fall. Kenne das zu genüge und ich kaufe zwar gerne günstig aber die Lautstärke muss sehr gering sein.


----------



## 24Baron24 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Cpu und Grafikkarte ?*

Ist die von msi wirklich leiser Das sich der Neukauf der Karte lohnt ?


----------



## drstoecker (14. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Cpu und Grafikkarte ?*

Ja bis rund 60Grad stehen die Lüfter still und laufen dann unter vollast sehr sehr leise. Gibt noch andere gute Modelle aber die msi ist schon im Paket das  beste Modell. Hatte die 970 als 100me und jetzt die 960, der kühler ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## S!lent dob (14. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Cpu und Grafikkarte ?*

Warum hast du dir überhaubt die mini 970 gekauft, in dein Gehäuse passen doch Karten bis 295mm länge??


----------



## 24Baron24 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Cpu und Grafikkarte ?*

Ich hatte die zum Geburtstag Geschenk bekommen


----------



## mrmurphy007 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Cpu und Grafikkarte ?*

Eventuell reicht auch ein Nachrüstkühler für die Graka, ich weiß nicht, wie es da mit der Mini und der Kompatibilität aussieht.   Ein Neukauf macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## S!lent dob (15. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Cpu und Grafikkarte ?*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Eventuell reicht auch ein Nachrüstkühler für die Graka, ich weiß nicht, wie es da mit der Mini und der Kompatibilität aussieht.   Ein Neukauf macht keinen Sinn.



DAS, oder eine andere Lüfterkurve per MSI Afterburner einstellen? Solange die Karte unter 80° beim Spielen bleibt ist alles tollig, vieleicht reicht ja schon um sie ruhig zu stellen?


----------

